# [SOLVED] Comcast Intermittent Connection



## Bazar1in2012

I have Comcast :facepalm: (Verizon FiOS not in my market ) 

I just moved, to a newer mobile home in the park i was living in, never had a problem with them. 

2-3 weeks after i had new service set up at the new place, i got Intermittent Connection problem. i called and went through the motions of restarting my modem and router bla bla bla! I tell them im somewhat computer savvy, they sent out a tech. he states he cant find a problem 30 mins after he leaves, it starts again. I then go through the hoops with CTS (Comcast Tech Support). I get another appointment 4 days latter. Guy shows up, and cant find a problem. Replaces older Motorala Surfboard, with newer Scientific Atlanda Box (DPC2100R2). No problems for about 12hrs and then starts up again. 

I play COD : Black Ops ,Nuketown server ... matches last 5-6 min. This morning i tried to play, and for an hour i could stay connected for a single match. Connection interruption! :angry: :angry: :angry:

So i got into the modem and looked at logs , :ermm:



Code:


Sun Jul 15 15:43:53 2012  	 Critical (3) 	 SYNC Timing Synchronization failure - Failed to receive MAC S... 
 Sun Jul 15 15:21:22 2012  	 Critical (3) 	 DHCP FAILED - Requested Info not supported. 
 Sun Jul 15 15:21:10 2012  	 Critical (3) 	 No Ranging Response received - T3 time-out 
 Sun Jul 15 15:20:05 2012  	 Critical (3) 	 Received Response to Broadcast Maintenance Request, But no Un... 
 Sun Jul 15 15:03:13 2012  	 Critical (3) 	 DHCP FAILED - Requested Info not supported. 
 Sun Jul 15 15:02:44 2012  	 Critical (3) 	 Received Response to Broadcast Maintenance Request, But no Un... 
 Sun Jul 15 14:35:06 2012  	 Critical (3) 	 DHCP FAILED - Requested Info not supported. 
 Sun Jul 15 14:34:58 2012  	 Critical (3) 	 No Ranging Response received - T3 time-out 
 Sun Jul 15 14:34:09 2012  	 Critical (3) 	 Received Response to Broadcast Maintenance Request, But no Un... 
 Time Not Established 	 Critical (3) 	 DHCP FAILED - Requested Info not supported. 
 Sun Jul 15 14:02:39 2012  	 Critical (3) 	 Received Response to Broadcast Maintenance Request, But no Un... 
 Sun Jul 15 15:24:21 2012  	 Critical (3) 	 SYNC Timing Synchronization failure - Failed to acquire FEC f... 
 Sun Jul 15 15:43:05 2012  	 Critical (3) 	 SYNC Timing Synchronization failure - Failed to acquire QAM/Q... 
 Sun Jul 15 13:54:24 2012  	 Critical (3) 	 DHCP FAILED - Requested Info not supported. 
 Sun Jul 15 13:54:18 2012  	 Critical (3) 	 No Ranging Response received - T3 time-out 
 Sun Jul 15 13:53:56 2012  	 Critical (3) 	 Received Response to Broadcast Maintenance Request, But no Un... 
 Sun Jul 15 13:53:24 2012  	 Critical (3) 	 Started Unicast Maintenance Ranging - No Response received - ... 
 Sun Jul 15 13:45:52 2012  	 Critical (3) 	 DHCP FAILED - Requested Info not supported. 
 Sun Jul 15 13:45:40 2012  	 Critical (3) 	 No Ranging Response received - T3 time-out 
 Sun Jul 15 13:44:27 2012  	 Critical (3) 	 Received Response to Broadcast Maintenance Request, But no Un... 
 Sun Jul 15 13:43:57 2012  	 Critical (3) 	 DHCP FAILED - Requested Info not supported. 
 Sun Jul 15 13:43:41 2012  	 Critical (3) 	 Received Response to Broadcast Maintenance Request, But no Un... 
 Sun Jul 15 13:43:09 2012  	 Critical (3) 	 Started Unicast Maintenance Ranging - No Response received - ... 
 Sun Jul 15 13:42:15 2012  	 Critical (3) 	 SYNC Timing Synchronization failure - Failed to receive MAC S... 
 Sun Jul 15 13:29:36 2012  	 Critical (3) 	 DHCP FAILED - Requested Info not supported. 
 Sun Jul 15 13:29:24 2012  	 Critical (3) 	 Received Response to Broadcast Maintenance Request, But no Un... 
 Sun Jul 15 13:26:58 2012  	 Critical (3) 	 SYNC Timing Synchronization failure - Failed to receive MAC S... 
 Sun Jul 15 13:25:08 2012  	 Critical (3) 	 DHCP FAILED - Requested Info not supported. 
 Sun Jul 15 13:21:54 2012  	 Critical (3) 	 No Ranging Response received - T3 time-out 
 Sun Jul 15 13:21:45 2012  	 Critical (3) 	 Received Response to Broadcast Maintenance Request, But no Un... 
 Sun Jul 15 12:56:34 2012  	 Critical (3) 	 DHCP FAILED - Requested Info not supported. 
 Sun Jul 15 12:55:45 2012  	 Critical (3) 	 Received Response to Broadcast Maintenance Request, But no Un...


i saw a similar post but it does not solve my problem. 

I have a Netgear N600 router, best router i ever owned (x linksys fan)

any help would be great, i have a third visit from Comcast due in 3 days Wednesday about 1pm :banghead:


----------



## makinu1der2

*Re: Comcast Intermittent Connection*

Log into the modem and look at the signal levels and post.


----------



## Bazar1in2012

*Re: Comcast Intermittent Connection*



Code:


Downstream Status

 Operational
Channel ID

 4
Downstream Frequency

 591250000 Hz
Modulation

 256QAM
Bit Rate

 16500000 bits/sec
Power Level

 0.3 dBmV
Signal to Noise Ratio

 37.1 dB




Code:


Upstream Status

 Operational
Channel ID

 5
Upstream Frequency

 34800000 Hz
Modulation

 64QAM
Symbol Rate

 2200000 bits/sec
Power Level

 38.2 dBmV


----------



## Bazar1in2012

*Re: Comcast Intermittent Connection*

this was right after the reboot, would love to catch it just before


Downstream Status

Operational
Channel ID

1
Downstream Frequency

573000000 Hz
Modulation

256QAM
Bit Rate

16500000 bits/sec
Power Level

0.0 dBmV
Signal to Noise Ratio

36.6 dB


Upstream Status

Operational
Channel ID

5
Upstream Frequency

34800000 Hz
Modulation

64QAM
Symbol Rate

2200000 bits/sec
Power Level

39.2 dBmV


----------



## Bazar1in2012

*Re: Comcast Intermittent Connection*

these are current logs 


> Mon Jul 16 14:14:25 2012 Critical (3) DHCP FAILED - Requested Info not supported.
> Mon Jul 16 14:13:32 2012 Critical (3) Received Response to Broadcast Maintenance Request, But no Un...
> Mon Jul 16 13:59:25 2012 Critical (3) DHCP FAILED - Requested Info not supported.
> Mon Jul 16 13:59:11 2012 Critical (3) No Ranging Response received - T3 time-out
> Mon Jul 16 13:58:54 2012 Critical (3) Received Response to Broadcast Maintenance Request, But no Un...
> Mon Jul 16 13:58:32 2012 Critical (3) SYNC Timing Synchronization failure - Failed to receive MAC S...
> Mon Jul 16 13:44:24 2012 Critical (3) DHCP FAILED - Requested Info not supported.
> Mon Jul 16 13:43:15 2012 Critical (3) Received Response to Broadcast Maintenance Request, But no Un...
> Mon Jul 16 13:06:44 2012 Critical (3) SYNC Timing Synchronization failure - Failed to receive MAC S...
> Mon Jul 16 12:42:26 2012 Critical (3) DHCP FAILED - Requested Info not supported.
> Mon Jul 16 12:42:13 2012 Critical (3) Unicast Maintenance Ranging attempted - No response - Retries...
> Mon Jul 16 12:42:13 2012 Critical (3) Started Unicast Maintenance Ranging - No Response received - ...
> Mon Jul 16 12:08:21 2012 Critical (3) SYNC Timing Synchronization failure - Failed to receive MAC S...
> Mon Jul 16 11:50:04 2012 Critical (3) DHCP FAILED - Requested Info not supported.
> Mon Jul 16 11:49:49 2012 Critical (3) No Ranging Response received - T3 time-out
> Mon Jul 16 11:46:14 2012 Critical (3) Received Response to Broadcast Maintenance Request, But no Un...
> Time Not Established Critical (3) DHCP FAILED - Requested Info not supported.
> Sun Jul 15 17:53:50 2012 Critical (3) No Ranging Response received - T3 time-out
> Sun Jul 15 17:53:32 2012 Critical (3) Received Response to Broadcast Maintenance Request, But no Un...
> Sun Jul 15 17:53:04 2012 Critical (3) SYNC Timing Synchronization failure - Failed to receive MAC S...
> Sun Jul 15 15:21:22 2012 Critical (3) DHCP FAILED - Requested Info not supported.
> Sun Jul 15 15:21:10 2012 Critical (3) No Ranging Response received - T3 time-out
> Sun Jul 15 15:20:05 2012 Critical (3) Received Response to Broadcast Maintenance Request, But no Un...
> Sun Jul 15 15:03:13 2012 Critical (3) DHCP FAILED - Requested Info not supported.
> Sun Jul 15 15:02:44 2012 Critical (3) Received Response to Broadcast Maintenance Request, But no Un...
> Sun Jul 15 14:35:06 2012 Critical (3) DHCP FAILED - Requested Info not supported.
> Sun Jul 15 14:34:58 2012 Critical (3) No Ranging Response received - T3 time-out
> Sun Jul 15 14:34:09 2012 Critical (3) Received Response to Broadcast Maintenance Request, But no Un...
> Time Not Established Critical (3) DHCP FAILED - Requested Info not supported.
> Sun Jul 15 14:02:39 2012 Critical (3) Received Response to Broadcast Maintenance Request, But no Un...
> Mon Jul 16 14:13:46 2012 Critical (3) SYNC Timing Synchronization failure - Failed to acquire FEC f...
> Mon Jul 16 14:14:15 2012 Critical (3) SYNC Timing Synchronization failure - Failed to acquire QAM/Q...


----------



## makinu1der2

*Re: Comcast Intermittent Connection*

As for the signal levels that you posted they are within normal operating range.

Have you tried hooking directly to the modem to see if the issue persists?

Probably best to keep the upcoming appointment and let the tech check all the lines.


----------



## Bazar1in2012

*Re: Comcast Intermittent Connection*

yes modem still cycles at random.

it is happening less today

at this rate it wont be happening when the tech shows up,then start again soon as he leaves
:banghead:

but i got logs this time


----------



## Bazar1in2012

*Re: Comcast Intermittent Connection*

ok its Comcast Day, As expected i have had less issues , 2 times so far today ... if i could only get so lucky for it to happen again in the next 2-3 hours AND with the Comcast Guy here ! 

will keep you posted


----------



## Bazar1in2012

*Re: Comcast Intermittent Connection*

so ..... Comcast Tech didnt see anything wrong, he replaced the cable from outside, to inside ... a whole 25' cable. And it did it again last night and today. I got the Techs phone # yesterday and called him today and told him its still going on and he is going to have his Supervisor monitor the line for 24-48 hours. I cleared the logs after last nights disconnect ,

heres what it shows now


Code:


Thu Jul 19 12:19:14 2012  	 Critical (3) 	 Started Unicast Maintenance Ranging - No Response received - ... 
 Thu Jul 19 10:46:04 2012  	 Critical (3) 	 SYNC Timing Synchronization failure - Failed to acquire QAM/Q... 
 Thu Jul 19 10:46:05 2012  	 Critical (3) 	 SYNC Timing Synchronization failure - Failed to acquire FEC f.


----------



## Bazar1in2012

*Re: Comcast Intermittent Connection*

i'd really like to thank you all, for the help i've received resolving this issue

Called Comcast for a 4th vistit, told them to send the techs boss + they cant leave till the intermittent issue happens! i dont care if they have to sit in their trucks all day!


----------



## Bazar1in2012

*Re: Comcast Intermittent Connection*

update, the tech found something wrong with the signal, had to call someone else out, meanwhile he installed a docsis3.0 moden .... Increadible speeds ()

and no disruption!! yet ...


----------



## makinu1der2

*Re: Comcast Intermittent Connection*

Sounds like they may have your issue resolved. Great speeds. Let us know if you start to have the disconnect again.


----------



## Bazar1in2012

*Re: Comcast Intermittent Connection*

been 4 days now and no problem, and then it happened again this morning ! Twice 12min apart, and not since then.


Modem:
ARRIS DOCSIS 3.0 Touchstone WideBand Cable Modem
HW_REV: 3
VENDOR: Arris Interactive, L.L.C.
BOOTR: 1.2.1.25
SW_REV: 7.1.103
MODEL: WBM760A

Firmware Name:	TS0701103_100810_WBM_7
Firmware Build Time:	Fri Oct 8 18:01:39 EDT 2010



***Shakes Fist At Comcast***



ooops, aperantly it happened again and i wasnt on the pc , heres logs



Code:


DOCSIS(CM) Events

Date Time	Event ID	Event Level	Description
7/26/2012 11:54	84000700	5	RCS Partial Service;CM-MAC=00:15:d1:3b:69:e1;CMTS-MAC=00:01:5c:31:9f:01;CM-QOS=1.1;CM-VER=3.0;
7/26/2012 11:54	84000500	3	SYNC Timing Synchronization failure - Loss of Sync;CM-MAC=00:15:d1:3b:69:e1;CMTS-MAC=00:01:5c:31:9f:01;CM-QOS=1.1;CM-VER=3.0;
7/26/2012 11:55	84020200	5	Lost MDD Timeout;CM-MAC=00:15:d1:3b:69:e1;CMTS-MAC=00:01:5c:31:9f:01;CM-QOS=1.1;CM-VER=3.0;
7/26/2012 11:55	84000700	5	RCS Partial Service;CM-MAC=00:15:d1:3b:69:e1;CMTS-MAC=00:01:5c:31:9f:01;CM-QOS=1.1;CM-VER=3.0;
7/26/2012 11:55	84000500	3	SYNC Timing Synchronization failure - Loss of Sync;CM-MAC=00:15:d1:3b:69:e1;CMTS-MAC=00:01:5c:31:9f:01;CM-QOS=1.1;CM-VER=3.0;
7/26/2012 11:55	84000700	5	RCS Partial Service;CM-MAC=00:15:d1:3b:69:e1;CMTS-MAC=00:01:5c:31:9f:01;CM-QOS=1.1;CM-VER=3.0;
7/26/2012 11:55	84000500	3	SYNC Timing Synchronization failure - Loss of Sync;CM-MAC=00:15:d1:3b:69:e1;CMTS-MAC=00:01:5c:31:9f:01;CM-QOS=1.1;CM-VER=3.0;
7/26/2012 11:55	84000700	5	RCS Partial Service;CM-MAC=00:15:d1:3b:69:e1;CMTS-MAC=00:01:5c:31:9f:01;CM-QOS=1.1;CM-VER=3.0;
7/26/2012 11:55	84000500	3	SYNC Timing Synchronization failure - Loss of Sync;CM-MAC=00:15:d1:3b:69:e1;CMTS-MAC=00:01:5c:31:9f:01;CM-QOS=1.1;CM-VER=3.0;
7/26/2012 11:55	84000700	5	RCS Partial Service;CM-MAC=00:15:d1:3b:69:e1;CMTS-MAC=00:01:5c:31:9f:01;CM-QOS=1.1;CM-VER=3.0;
7/26/2012 12:00	84000500	3	SYNC Timing Synchronization failure - Loss of Sync;CM-MAC=00:15:d1:3b:69:e1;CMTS-MAC=00:01:5c:31:9f:01;CM-QOS=1.1;CM-VER=3.0;
7/26/2012 12:00	84000700	5	RCS Partial Service;CM-MAC=00:15:d1:3b:69:e1;CMTS-MAC=00:01:5c:31:9f:01;CM-QOS=1.1;CM-VER=3.0;
7/26/2012 12:00	84000500	3	SYNC Timing Synchronization failure - Loss of Sync;CM-MAC=00:15:d1:3b:69:e1;CMTS-MAC=00:01:5c:31:9f:01;CM-QOS=1.1;CM-VER=3.0;
7/26/2012 12:00	84000700	5	RCS Partial Service;CM-MAC=00:15:d1:3b:69:e1;CMTS-MAC=00:01:5c:31:9f:01;CM-QOS=1.1;CM-VER=3.0;
7/26/2012 12:00	84000500	3	SYNC Timing Synchronization failure - Loss of Sync;CM-MAC=00:15:d1:3b:69:e1;CMTS-MAC=00:01:5c:31:9f:01;CM-QOS=1.1;CM-VER=3.0;
7/26/2012 12:00	84000700	5	RCS Partial Service;CM-MAC=00:15:d1:3b:69:e1;CMTS-MAC=00:01:5c:31:9f:01;CM-QOS=1.1;CM-VER=3.0;
7/26/2012 12:00	84000500	3	SYNC Timing Synchronization failure - Loss of Sync;CM-MAC=00:15:d1:3b:69:e1;CMTS-MAC=00:01:5c:31:9f:01;CM-QOS=1.1;CM-VER=3.0;
7/26/2012 12:00	84000700	5	RCS Partial Service;CM-MAC=00:15:d1:3b:69:e1;CMTS-MAC=00:01:5c:31:9f:01;CM-QOS=1.1;CM-VER=3.0;
7/26/2012 12:00	84000500	3	SYNC Timing Synchronization failure - Loss of Sync;CM-MAC=00:15:d1:3b:69:e1;CMTS-MAC=00:01:5c:31:9f:01;CM-QOS=1.1;CM-VER=3.0;
7/26/2012 12:00	84000700	5	RCS Partial Service;CM-MAC=00:15:d1:3b:69:e1;CMTS-MAC=00:01:5c:31:9f:01;CM-QOS=1.1;CM-VER=3.0;


----------



## Wand3r3r

*Re: Comcast Intermittent Connection*

Only comcast can fix this. might suggest they give you a new modem


----------



## Bazar1in2012

*Re: Comcast Intermittent Connection*

the Arris it the third modem, not modem related!


----------



## Wand3r3r

*Re: Comcast Intermittent Connection*

sync failing indicates the modem is not talking to the other end equipment.

when you send these logs to comcast tech support what do they suggest will fix this?


----------



## Bazar1in2012

*Re: Comcast Intermittent Connection*

When i talk to comcast, all they want to do is send out a tech, even when i ask for a supervisor, i get the same run around


----------



## Wand3r3r

*Re: Comcast Intermittent Connection*

Be kind and be insistent when asking for a supervisor. Your issue needs to be bumped up to higher level of support.


----------



## Bazar1in2012

*Re: Comcast Intermittent Connection*

thats when i get,

"We understand your frustration Sir, the only thing i can do is send out a tech"

I have no problem getting a supervisor! they say the exact same thing as the Tech support person. In not making excuses but their customer service is ********! 

Each and everytime i call them its the same old thing! there is no better service provider in my area. Its Comcast or At&t. i will never go back to them! 

Comcast and At&t are running a monopoly! i would pay more for Verizon FiOS , just to be a customer. They have the best customer support i have ever delt with.

So .... how do you go about getting a really good Tech Support agent on the phone?
With that and Well trained tech outside my house wil fix the problem i bet. They could communicate and get the job done. But there is none of that. They dont personally contact them, its all done inside a network like email. They write notes for the tech to read ... but the tech doesn't read them.

I will be insisting a visit from the tech supervisor, come Saturday!


----------



## Bazar1in2012

*Re: Comcast Intermittent Connection*

Still having issues! After the 5th visit by a tech, it happened again .. 30 min after he left. a 6th tech is due out today. I did get a call from a tech supervisor yesterday, they have been monitoring my line. so hopefully calling the corporate office and speaking with Rick Germano's office puta fire under someones ****!


----------



## Sergio1025

Have them check the cable connection to make sure the coaxial connection isn't loose. 

Also see if they can check the signal of the cable to make sure you are getting a strong signal. 

See if they may be experiencing some outages in your area. 

Have you had the modem replaced or upgraded to match the bandwidth speeds?

If you have a wireless router check the settings to make sure you are running either auto duplex or duplex 100. If the router is set at half duplex but Comcast is auto negotiating at 100 full duplex that can cause intermittent Internet.


----------



## Bazar1in2012

*Re: Comcast Intermittent Connection*

update,

the 8th visit from Comcast was today, 

He showed me on his pc when the last time they saw my modem go offline, 4 days ago ...
yet still the same thing 

they see a signal loss and or noise in the line, not bad enought to drop me but its there... 
even though im still getting dropped

they said my signal level is 5 below where they like it, again not enough to drop me...
but it does!

They have figured out its not in my house, outside my house all the way up to the tap ...

its somewhere out there, they just cant seem to find that needle!!

I say replace the lines from outside the neighborhood all the way through our neighborhood. Apparently squirrels love chewing on Comcast lines and they know about it. They seem to think they need to patch the neighborhood lines.

well, i keep updating until they fix it


----------



## Bazar1in2012

*Re: Comcast Intermittent Connection*

SO it has been a week since the lineman replaced some line in the area chewed by squirrels 
seems to be the problem , havent dropped since issue resolved


----------



## makinu1der2

*Re: Comcast Intermittent Connection*

Glad it is sorted for you and Thanks for the update.


----------



## rod Sterling

help me 


what do I do ? ? ? 




Event Log
Status
HW/FW Versions
Event Log
CM State
Advanced


DOCSIS(CM) Events 

Date Time Event ID Event Level Description 
1/1/1970 0:00 68000401 5 ToD request sent - No Response received;CM-MAC=00:1d:d4:bb:4d:69;CMTS-MAC=00:01:5c:64:7e:6a;CM-QOS=1.1;CM-VER=3.0; 
2/29/2016 21:50 90000000 5 MIMO Event MIMO: Stored MIMO=-1 post cfg file MIMO=-1;CM-MAC=00:1d:d4:bb:4d:69;CMTS-MAC=00:01:5c:64:7e:6a;CM-QOS=1.1;CM-VER=3.0; 
2/29/2016 21:51 82000200 3 No Ranging Response received - T3 time-out;CM-MAC=00:1d:d4:bb:4d:69;CMTS-MAC=00:01:5c:64:7e:6a;CM-QOS=1.1;CM-VER=3.0; 
2/29/2016 21:51 68000401 5 ToD request sent - No Response received;CM-MAC=00:1d:d4:bb:4d:69;CMTS-MAC=00:01:5c:64:7e:6a;CM-QOS=1.1;CM-VER=3.0; 
1/1/1970 0:00 90000000 5 MIMO Event MIMO: Stored MIMO=-1 post cfg file MIMO=-1;CM-MAC=00:1d:d4:bb:4d:69;CMTS-MAC=00:01:5c:64:7e:6a;CM-QOS=1.1;CM-VER=3.0; 
1/1/1970 0:00 68000401 5 ToD request sent - No Response received;CM-MAC=00:1d:d4:bb:4d:69;CMTS-MAC=00:01:5c:64:7e:6a;CM-QOS=1.1;CM-VER=3.0; 
2/29/2016 21:55 90000000 5 MIMO Event MIMO: Stored MIMO=-1 post cfg file MIMO=-1;CM-MAC=00:1d:d4:bb:4d:69;CMTS-MAC=00:01:5c:64:7e:6a;CM-QOS=1.1;CM-VER=3.0; 
2/29/2016 21:56 82000200 3 No Ranging Response received - T3 time-out;CM-MAC=00:1d:d4:bb:4d:69;CMTS-MAC=00:01:5c:64:7e:6a;CM-QOS=1.1;CM-VER=3.0; 
2/29/2016 21:56 68000401 5 ToD request sent - No Response received;CM-MAC=00:1d:d4:bb:4d:69;CMTS-MAC=00:01:5c:64:7e:6a;CM-QOS=1.1;CM-VER=3.0; 
1/1/1970 0:00 90000000 5 MIMO Event MIMO: Stored MIMO=-1 post cfg file MIMO=-1;CM-MAC=00:1d:d4:bb:4d:69;CMTS-MAC=00:01:5c:64:7e:6a;CM-QOS=1.1;CM-VER=3.0; 
1/1/1970 0:00 68000401 5 ToD request sent - No Response received;CM-MAC=00:1d:d4:bb:4d:69;CMTS-MAC=00:01:5c:64:7e:6a;CM-QOS=1.1;CM-VER=3.0; 
1/1/1970 0:00 68000403 4 ToD request sent- No Response received;CM-MAC=00:1d:d4:bb:4d:69;CMTS-MAC=00:01:5c:64:7e:6a;CM-QOS=1.1;CM-VER=3.0; 
3/3/2016 2:15 84000700 5 RCS Partial Service;CM-MAC=00:1d:d4:bb:4d:69;CMTS-MAC=00:01:5c:64:7e:6a;CM-QOS=1.1;CM-VER=3.0; 
3/3/2016 2:15 84000500 3 SYNC Timing Synchronization failure - Loss of Sync;CM-MAC=00:1d:d4:bb:4d:69;CMTS-MAC=00:01:5c:64:7e:6a;CM-QOS=1.1;CM-VER=3.0; 
3/3/2016 2:15 84020200 5 Lost MDD Timeout;CM-MAC=00:1d:d4:bb:4d:69;CMTS-MAC=00:01:5c:64:7e:6a;CM-QOS=1.1;CM-VER=3.0; 
3/3/2016 2:15 82000400 3 Received Response to Broadcast Maintenance Request, But no Unicast Maintenance opportunities received - T4 time out;CM-MAC=00:1d:d4:bb:4d:69;CMTS-MAC=00:01:5c:64:7e:6a;CM-QOS=1.1;CM-VER=3.0; 
3/3/2016 3:13 82000200 3 No Ranging Response received - T3 time-out;CM-MAC=00:1d:d4:bb:4d:69;CMTS-MAC=00:01:5c:64:7e:6a;CM-QOS=1.1;CM-VER=3.0; 
3/3/2016 3:14 90000000 5 MIMO Event MIMO: Stored MIMO=-1 post cfg file MIMO=-1;CM-MAC=00:1d:d4:bb:4d:69;CMTS-MAC=00:01:5c:64:7e:6a;CM-QOS=1.1;CM-VER=3.0; 
3/3/2016 3:14 82000200 3 No Ranging Response received - T3 time-out;CM-MAC=00:1d:d4:bb:4d:69;CMTS-MAC=00:01:5c:64:7e:6a;CM-QOS=1.1;CM-VER=3.0; 
3/3/2016 3:15 90000000 5 MIMO Event MIMO: Stored MIMO=-1 post cfg file MIMO=-1;CM-MAC=00:1d:d4:bb:4d:69;CMTS-MAC=00:01:5c:64:7e:6a;CM-QOS=1.1;CM-VER=3.0; 



© Copyright 2013, ARRIS Group, Inc., All rights reserved.


----------

